# weedeater fuel line replacement question



## omi

I have a weedeater featherlite and the fuel lines went South. I have replaced both lines. One line is a bit larger dia. than the other. Was not watching close enough when I removed the lines and I need to know how they go back into the tank. I get fuel, but the weedeater dies. The tank has 2 holes for the 2 fuel lines. My question is:
1. How do you position the fule lines into the tank??? How far into tank?
2. What line if the fuel supply line?

I am guessing that one line should extend into the tank and to the bottom of the tank. Which one? The larger or smaller line?

And the other line, how far into the tank does it extend? Just into it??? !/2 into it???

Thanks,

omi


----------



## hankster

Normally the smaller line is the suction line but it should have a filter on the end of it. Put the filter on the end of the line and push it into the tank far enough so the filter lays flat on the bottom of the tank.

The other line should stick into the tank far enough so it doesn't pull out... maybe an inch or two.


----------



## SSusie

I just "broke my weedeater featherlite plus fuel line. - The fatter one is the one that has the filter at the end. The skinny one sticks down just about a 1/2". 

I am having a real problem trying to re-connect the fuel line filter back to the fat line... It just is impossible, and I'm frustrated. Any tips on how to reconnect the two?

Also, if I try to replace the line(s) what diameter do I need to look for? My manual is <poof!> gone somewhere, and haven't found anything by Googling yet.
TIA
Ssusie


----------



## hankster

Right off hand I don't know the fuel line sizes. We just have a little kit that has both sizes so I've never actually looked up what size they are.

It can be tough to get the filter back on. What I normally do if I have a problem is to grab the fuel line with needle nose plyers about 1/2" from the end, then push on the filter. Sometimes you just have to work it around a bit.

In real tough cases I have inserted a nail into the fuel line to try and stretch it out a bit. In extreme cases I've even heated up the line a bit with a lighter... of course don't do this while it is still attached to the wacker...


----------



## dturner384

*Fuel Line Fix*

Hi! All you have to do is replace the fuel lines with a good hose that is meant to endure gasoline exposure for long periods. I use Tygon. You will probably need a foot of 3/32 ID x 3/26 OD and a foot of .08 ID x .14 OD. There are many folks who can sell this to you through ebay. Just do a search, and they should come up for about $4 delivered and including postage. Also, when you feed the new fuel line through the gas tank, try cutting it at a tapered angle. This makes it much easier when feeding it through the whole, and since the line is a little larger than the whole, you will get a good seal. Replacing the fuel line should be pretty easy from this point, and you might even want to replace that fuel filter too!

Cheers,

David


----------



## hankster

The post you replied to was posted 3 years ago.


----------



## latelifebiker

*NEVER too late*

Turner might have been three years late with his post, but some problems live forever. Now, here it is FIVE years after his "late" post, and he saved my life.
Thanks, turner, for the detailed response. My Whacker is finally running again.


----------



## skycabo

*Still helping Same problem*

Yes. I have you beat. I just disassembled my FL26 tank to find the fuel lines and filter in poor condition.
This Post was found with a google search and I have benefited from the information. Thanks for posting the question OMI. Thanks to the rest for the posts as well.


----------

